
How the Brain Teases Apart a Song's Words and Music - tysone
https://www.npr.org/sections/health-shots/2020/02/27/810049050/how-the-brain-teases-apart-a-songs-words-and-music
======
saaaaaam
This is very interesting. I have worked in and around music for a long time
and one of my favourite questions to ask people is whether, when listening to
a song, they here the lyrics or the music first. I really struggle to hear
lyrics without concentrating very hard. I thought everyone was like this until
I started asking people. I’d love to know what drives the difference.

------
ksaj
Now having arrived at these conclusions, it would be interesting to run these
exact same experiments on split-brained people, as well as on synesthetes and
even people under the influence of certain psychedelic drugs.

